# مساعدة بخصوص مصانع أكياس البلاستيك



## الصقر الذكي (17 يناير 2012)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته[/font]
[font=&quot]اخواني الكرام أنا مهندس كهرباء و بدأت منذ أيام العمل كمهندس صيانة ( كهرباء و ميكانيكا ) في مصنع لأكياس البلاستيك و هو أول عمل لي. لذلك أحتاج مساعدة منكم حول كيفية اكتساب المعرفة اللازمة لي. مع العلم أن المصنع به أقسام الفيلم و الطباعة و التفصيل و هناك قسمين آخرين لا أذكرهما الآن.[/font]
[font=&quot]و من ضمن ما احتاجه:[/font]
1- [font=&quot]أتمنى تزويدي بروابط للمواضيع و كذلك الكتب اللازمة للاطلاع على ما أحتاجه من أساسيات الهندسة الميكانيكية في هذا العمل لأن تخصصي قوى كهربية.[/font]
2- [font=&quot]اذا كانت هناك مواضيع أو كتب تتحدث عن ماكينات هذا النوع من المصانع تركيبها و تشغيلها وصيانتها فرجاء اضافتها للموضوع كذلك اذا كانت هناك فيديوهات أو مواقع مفيدة.[/font]
3- [font=&quot]كل ما يتعلق بالجوانب الكهربية لهذه المصانع رجاء اضافته.[/font]
4- [font=&quot]أي نصيحة أو معلومة مفيدة.[/font]
[font=&quot]و جزاكم الله خيرا.[/font]​


----------



## الصقر الذكي (27 يناير 2012)

هناك قسم آخر للتقطيع و أنتظر مشاركاتكم.


----------

